# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Double, telepresence robot, Double Robotics, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Double Robotics

----------


## Airicist

Double by Double Robotics - Buy now
August 6, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Double by Double Robotics - Work from anywhere 

Published on Oct 4, 2013

----------


## Airicist

AWeber's Double Robot
November 26, 2013




> Wouldn't it be fun to be in two places at once? Every once in a while, we see double at AWeber, thanks to DoubleRobotics Double Robot.

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics - Overview

Published on Jan 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics - Driving

Published on Jan 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double - Charging Dock

Published on Jan 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics - Unboxing

Published on Jan 30, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics
from Mission Control Media
March 26, 2014




> We produced this video for YC start-up Double. It went viral and catapulted pre-sales of their telepresence robot product.

----------


## Airicist

Double Case Study: Koupah 

Published on Jul 4, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics
from Haoze Li
August 2, 2014

----------


## Airicist

VirtualSC Double Robot Project 

Published on Oct 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics Overview

Published on Dec 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics Unboxing and Setup 

Published on Dec 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics Driving Tutorial 

Published on Dec 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Double Robotics overview 

Published on Feb 5, 2015




> Compilation of several videos and images showing how the DoubleRobotics Telepresence robot can be used.

----------


## Airicist

I used a robot to go to work from 3,500 miles away 

Published on Mar 26, 2015




> Some people say working remotely via robot is going to be commonplace in the office of the future. So we thought we'd test it out in ours.

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: LinkedIn + Double

Published on May 19, 2015

----------


## Airicist

How to Not Embarrass Yourself in Front of the Robot at Work

Published on Sep 14, 2015




> I have been part robot since May. I've learned a lot about how robotic and human co-workers have to adjust to get along in the office of the future while piloting my $2500 Double telepresence robot. Here are my rules of robot human workplace interaction.

----------


## Airicist

Attack of the Robot Shawn

Published on Oct 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "A robot named Lucy is lining up to get an iPhone 6S in Australia"

by Jenni RyallAustralia
September 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Peyton’s Awesome Virtual Self, a robot that allows girl with cancer to attend school"

by Donna St. George
November 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "My life as a robot"

by Emily Dreyfuss
September 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The new Double 2 telecommuting robot demo

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> Telepresence robot company Double Robotics just released a new, sturdier version of its iPad robot at CES. Sarah Buhr tested out some of it's 2.0 upgrades with CEO Dan Cann.


"Meet Double Robotics’ Faster, Sturdier Double 2 Wheeled iPad With A Face"

by Sarah Buhr
January 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Double 2

Published on Jan 6, 2016




> Double Robotics introduces Double 2, an all-new model of its telepresence model.

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: Bon Secours + Double Robotics

Published on Jan 11, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Hands On: Double 2 telepresence robot
January 12, 2016




> Double Robotics introduced its Double 2 telepresence robot at CES 2016 in Las Vegas.

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: Virginia Tech InnovationSpace + Double Robotics

Published on Feb 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: University of Utah + Double Robotics

Published on Mar 15, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: University of Alberta Dept. of Physical Therapy + Double Robotics

Published on Mar 21, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: Cognizant Digital Works + Double Robotics

Published on Mar 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: Standard Restaurant Supply + Double Robotics

Published on May 3, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: Mannapov LLC + Double Robotics

Published on Jul 19, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: WeWork + Double Robotics

Published on Aug 18, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: Lindamood-Bell Learning Processes + Double Robotics

Published on Aug 25, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Double 2 Review: Trying Stuff You Maybe Shouldn't With a Telepresence Robot"

by Evan Ackerman
September 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case Study: Eastern Labs + Double Robotics

Published on Oct 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Case study: Accident Fund Group + Double Robotics

Published on Dec 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Teleport to work: Double ditches the iPad, adds mixed reality"
Teleoperated robots for remote work are evolving, with new feature sets and robust functionality.

by Greg Nichols
August 29, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Double 3 telepresence robot debuts from Double Robotics"

August 27, 2019

----------

